

AMD Opteron 6200 chips boast 16 cores - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/infrastructure/3317943/amd-opteron-6200-chips-boast-sixteen-cores/

======
bigfootman
Dell have a server with the 6200 series integrated, here's a review if your
interested? [http://www.zdnet.co.uk/reviews/sme-
servers/2011/11/14/dell-p...](http://www.zdnet.co.uk/reviews/sme-
servers/2011/11/14/dell-poweredge-r815-40094404/)

------
mercury888
Gaming?

~~~
wmf
No. [http://www.anandtech.com/show/4955/the-bulldozer-review-
amd-...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/4955/the-bulldozer-review-amd-
fx8150-tested/8)

------
wcchandler
This is being marketed as a "server" chip... The only application I can see
this doing well in would be low-energy markets. But even then I doubt it will
be successful with all the advancements in ARM.

~~~
zdw
ARM chips aren't that great at floating point, which is what most scientific
computing heavily uses.

This is why RISC held on for so long in the '90s - x86 traditionally was
pretty bad at floating point.

Then again, these AMD chips likely share one FPU between each core pair, so
performance is yet to be determined.

~~~
marshray
They probably need high-optimization vectorizing, parallelizing compilers too.
Not sure how many of those there are for ARM.

